# Another dream bike came true..



## bon_gabs

fresh from UPS truck,,the shop let me open my late christmas present,,waited only two weeks,Im lucky to get the last stock from moots the last classic 2010 geometry, ,,I thank this forum for sharing the experience and suggestion,really helped making my decision..i'll post more photos after the build,,very soon,,,:thumbsup:


----------



## PCM

That's a great late Christmas present... have fun with it.


----------



## Buonarroti

I have the same frame and somewhat same fork: ENVE 1.0. You are going to love the bike!


----------



## bon_gabs

still on building process,,doing everything one at a time while still recovering from enjury (broken colarbone),,


----------



## Guest

bon_gabs said:


> still on building process,,doing everything one at a time while still recovering from enjury (broken colarbone),,


I see you have a few handlebar spacers installed. You should chop your steerer and slam your stem


----------



## bon_gabs

Im good,,I got long legs,its perfect set-up for me..


----------



## pgsky

bon_gabs said:


> still on building process,,doing everything one at a time while still recovering from enjury (broken colarbone),,


Ouch! Hope that you get healed soon so that you can get out to enjoy that new ride!

BTW, love the full ENVE cockpit and seatpost. Now to get some matching ENVE wheels.


----------



## bon_gabs

Yup,,just ordered the enve wheelset its a sub 1K set made by Dash Cycles - Products Im expecting my build is candidate for under 12lbs category,,

BTW, love the full ENVE cockpit and seatpost. Now to get some matching ENVE wheels. [/QUOTE]


----------



## wgp

Bon Gabs -

Is that your true drop, as pictured in the photo of the bike "in process?" What's your freaking drop, 2 feet! I exaggerate of course, but wow!


----------



## bon_gabs

Ok,,Here she is,,spent almost the whole day to build her,,a bit dissapointed though,she's 12.8 lbs Im expecting 12..enjoy..

Specs.
Full Sram red
Full Enve cockpits
Enve wheelset with dashcycles hub..
ee brakes
SLR carbonio saddle
Look carbon blade pedal.
King cage
King headset
Moots spacers
Nokon cables sets
KMC Sl chain
Selle Lorica tape


----------



## pgsky

bon_gabs said:


> Ok,,Here she is,,spent almost the whole day to build her,,a bit dissapointed though,she's 11.8 lbs Im expecting 11..enjoy..


Disappointed? 3.2 lbs under UCI legal limit? That's an awesome build! Congrats!! 

I'd be interested in what you think about the eebrake as I have been eyeing those myself.


----------



## bon_gabs

the ee brakes were superb,I tested yesterday very stable power never really felt huge amount of vibration,,I guess its worth the price..and perfectly balance as well..

I'd be interested in what you think about the eebrake as I have been eyeing those myself.[/QUOTE]


----------



## pyrenees1

bon_gabs said:


> Ok,,Here she is,,spent almost the whole day to build her,,a bit dissapointed though,she's 11.8 lbs Im expecting 11..enjoy..
> 
> Specs.
> Full Sram red
> Full Enve cockpits
> Enve wheelset with dashcycles hub..
> ee brakes
> SLR carbonio saddle
> Look carbon blade pedal.
> King cage
> King headset
> Moots spacers
> Nokon cables sets
> KMC Sl chain
> Selle Lorica tape(still undone)


love the build Bud! Congrats on that masterpiece.


----------



## foofighter

i rode this beauty in the parking lot and had a chance to caress it, holy hell this thing is drop dead gorgeous in person. Great build ed


----------



## Thrawn

Nice build...


----------



## bon_gabs

thanks..


Thrawn said:


> Nice build...


----------

